# Good Constrictor as a pet



## mhuyton (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi

Looking to get some kind of constrictor as a pet, never owned a snake before but have several lizards, what would make a good pet, have been looking at Boas but think they may grow to big, want something with a maximum size of 5 maybe 6 feet in length


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## longqi (Sep 25, 2013)

Most snakes are constrictors
I assume you dont live in Australia because boas cannot be legally owned there
King milk and corn snakes
Smaller types of carpets such as jungles and Iryan Jayas
Amazon tree boas
Emerald tree boas
Chondros
Maybe even super dwarf retics


----------



## mhuyton (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the info, live in the uk, have narrowed down I think, either a corn snake or ball python


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 27, 2013)

Cornys are cute


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 27, 2013)

Both great starter snakes and both come in an array of colours and patterns etc. Enjoy and add pics when you get it


----------

